# WTB 510 L16 Carb



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Looking for a Used Carb for L16 under $100 bucks


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> Looking for a Used Carb for L16 under $100 bucks


side draft or downdrafts?. i can get you a carb no problem.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

You know I had the stock L16 carb on there what ever that was. I'm new to this carb stuff so i'm assuming the down style would be the same one. Maybe you can school me and let me know what you have or can get for the L16. 

What happend to mine is the linkages were ghetto rigged and I busted some of them or maybe they were already busted when I was playing with my car. I showed a buddy of mine what I did and he started laughing at how ghetto rigged my carb was and suggested I get a new one.

So i'm open to anything thats complete and not to expensive. I'm still debating on if im keeping this engine or going L20B


----------



## nelam (Feb 16, 2005)

What's your performance goal on the L16? A Weber 32/36 DGV downdraft is good alternative to the a stock rebuilt Hitachi unit, but it will cost you about $300. The stock Hitachi can be a piece of junk to deal with when it gets dirty, since it has all kind of emission crap on it. 

Nelson


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

you got PM s. hahahhaha


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No goals with the L16, I just want it to be driveable again so I could take it somewhere to get a nice L20b in it.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

pm replied :thumbup:


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have 2 used carbs that have been sitting (dry) from a L16. Another carb I have is from an L18 that runs fine. The 2 used carbs are $75ea and the L18 is $120. I also have 3 extra full rebuild kits for all the carbs. Plus I have 3 early L18 manifolds (non-egr). I have 2 air cleaner assemblies and extra engine parts for both the L18 and L16. Let me know if your interested


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*carbs*

pm sent.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Pm received and replied. I do have access to older datsun parts for "E" and "J" series also. But my specialty is the L16/18/20B. I do conversions for them alot and make them EFI. Instead of them carbs. I got fed up with the gas smells


----------

